# Angler stellen Politik(er): Zweite Runde in Linkenheim - Hochstetten



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*Angler stellen Politik(er): Zweite Runde in Linkenheim - Hochstetten​*
*Vergangenes*
Während bei der Landtagswahl 2015 in Baden-Württemberg wie gewohnt der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg geschlafen hat und leere Versprechungen machte, die mit dem neuen Präsidenten von Eyb alle gebrochen wurden, hatte ein kleiner Verein von unbeugsamen Anglern, die sich weder von Politik von Verbandlern weiter alles einfach gefallen lassen wollten, den "Politischen Fischereitag Hardt 2015" organisiert.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Angelverein AV Linkenheim veranstaltete am 06.11. 2015 den:
> "Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2015“
> (für Auswärtige (wie mich): "Hardt" nennt sich die Gegend dort..).
> 
> ...



Vertreter aus Politik und Verbänden stellten sich dabei den Anglern im Vorfeld zur Landtagswahl, auch wir als Redaktion waren eingeladen und ich war vor Ort zum berichten.

Nach dieser Veranstaltung gab es mehrere Geschehnisse, die klar aufzeigten, wie Angler sowohl von Politik(ern) wie von Verbänden und Verbandlern verarxxxx, betrogen, getäuscht und belogen wurden.

Der LFV - Baden-Württemberg bekam zwar einen neuen Präsi aus der Politik, sogar aus der Regierungsfraktion der CDU, Herrn von Eyb. Leider blieben aber fast das gesamte Restpräsidium und vor allem auch die Hauptamtlichen, die vorher immer anglerfeindlich agierten (Nachtangelverbot, Schreiben an MP Teufel etc.) im Amt.

So wurde nicht nur nichts besser, durch den neuen Präsi des Verbandes aus der Landtagsfraktion der CDU, die sich ja als Juniorpartner in der Koalition mit den anglerfeindlichen Grünen begab, wurden die Angler nur noch weiter verarxxxx und die Wahlversprechen der CDU nicht nur gebrochen (Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot), auch im Parlament ergriff von Eyb noch nicht einmal das Wort, als Angler von anderen Politikern diskreditiert wurden.

Der LFV-BW hat sozusagen sinnbildlich die alte Gammelerde (Präsidium/Hauptamt) im Garten behalten, statt zu erneuern und zu düngen, und dann noch zusätzlich den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.

*Aktuell*
Der "Politische Fischereitag Hardt 2017" soll wieder in Linkenheim stattfinden.


_Tagesordnung:_
Folgende Themenschwerpunkte sind aktuell dringlich und bieten sich zur Diskussion an

>Aufarbeitung „politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2015“
>Kormoranpolitik
>Zukunft der Fischerei in FFH- Gebieten
>Gängelungen in der Fischerei

Die Moderation der Veranstaltung wird Manfred Eilber übernehmen, langjähriger 1. Vorstand der Sportfischervereinigung Eggenstein, sowie ehemals  Vizepräsident im LFV Baden, aktuelles Mitglied im Präsidium des LFVBW (Beisitzer)) 





Der ehemalige Präsident des LFV- Baden-Württemberg, Ralf Oberacker, hatte genauso wie der ehemalige Öffentlichkeitsreferent des LFV-BW und jetzige Hauptamtler für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV, Olaf Lindner, zuerst zur Moderation zugesagt, dann aber wieder abgesagt bzw. sich auf Nachfragen seitens der Veranstalter nicht mehr gemeldet.

*Teilnehmer und Absagen*
> *FDP* : Klaus Hoher (MdL, selbständiger Landwirt) 
> *Die Linke* : Klaus Huska ( Direktkandidat zur Bundestagswahl Karlsruhe- Land, Diplomingenieur) 
> *SPD* : Patrick Diebold ( Direktkandidat zur Bundestagswahl Ka.- Land, Verwaltungsoberinspektor im Bereich Auslandsrenten Schweiz/Liechtenstein der DRV) 
> *AFD* : Alexander Arpaschi (AFD Politiker aus Karlsruhe, Inhaber eines Immobilienunternehmens ) 
> *CDU *: Joachim Kößler (MdL,  Bundesbankdirektor der Deutschen Bundesbank) 
> *Grüne* : Fehlanzeige. Trotz mehrfacher Kontaktaufnahme bis dato noch keine Zusage. Telefonate mit der Geschäftsführerin der Geschäftsstelle in Karlsruhe Jorinda Fahringer bleiben ergebnislos. Teilnahme wurde zwar vehement in Aussicht gestellt, doch Stand heute weder Zu- noch Absage. 
> Abgesagt hat per Email der *DAFV*
> Ohne Rückmeldung blieb *LFVBW* Präsident Eyb, der trotz persönlicher Einladung weder zu noch absagte.

Bürgermeister (Linkenheim Hochstetten) Michael Möslang wird die Veranstaltung eröffnen.


Auch die Anglerboard-Redaktion wurde wieder zur Berichterstattung eingeladen, was wir gerne wahrnehmen.

Da ich gleichzeitig selber noch als Experte um die angelpolitische Situation in Parteien und Verbänden in Deutschland zur Fragerunde wie Podiumsdiskussion eingeladen bin, wird das mit der Berichterstattung zwar etwas schwieriger, aber wir bekommen das irgendwie schon hin - versprochen!!

*Termin also freihalten!!
Besuch lohnt sich!!!​**Termin: *
Freitag 16.06.2017
Beginn der Veranstaltung : um 19.30 Uhr 

*Ort:*
Veranstaltungsort: 
Turnverein Hochstetten 1904 e.V.
Am Nebenbruch 5
76351 Linkenheim-Hochstetten 

---------------------------------------------------------​

Dass hier wieder einmal ein kleiner Verein das auf die Beine stellen muss, was eigentlich Aufgabe des Landesverbandes für die Landespolitik und des Bundesverbandes für die Bundespolitik wäre, ist zum einen für LFV-BW und DAFV *MEHR ALS BESCHÄMEND!*


*Und zum anderen für den kleinen, unbeugsamen Verein am Rande Baden-Württembergs, dem AV Linkenheim, ein Ruhmesblatt!!!*

Der AV Linkenheim hat wie Karlsruhe, Leopoldshafen etc., auch die folgerichtige Konsequenz gezogen und bei den angelpolitischern Versagern des LFV-BW und DAFV gekündigt.


Thomas Finkbeiner


Weitere Infos zur letzten Veranstaltung und dem, was da seither in B-W alles passierte:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320869
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4593920


----------

